# My Partner and Best Friend for 29 years



## a_and_b2004 (Jan 8, 2006)

so beautiful and touching......many times i stopped to wipe the tears...i feel for your loss of such a special companion.. thank you for sharing


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Sorry -- couldn't read all of it. Started crying too hard.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

What a beautiful tribute to a precious loved one. You touched my heart,


----------

